# Black stuff on new creamish colored betta fish?



## Drgallows (May 24, 2008)

I bought a new fish yesterday from Meijers and there is black stuff off to his side and under his chin. Now it's appearing on Ree, my orange betta fish, but only off to the side. I love my fish dearly, and I don't know what to do. Please help!


----------



## Drgallows (May 24, 2008)

Now my new fish is just sitting there and my healthy one is acting weird.


----------



## bettaboy (May 22, 2008)

Might be a fungal infection, but I'd have to see pictures to tell for sure.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

tank size? 
is it heated?
water parameters and water changing scedual?

im sorry to hear about your fish. hope they get cured
and yes pics would help alot


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I have seen that on goldfish..it was a fungal infection in that case..do you have a heater?


----------



## Drgallows (May 24, 2008)

I don't have enough money for the cures/heaters. Is he going to die?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Well....you need a heater. Without one your betta will continue to be vulnerable to any diseases. Pristine water quality is a must is you want to try healing without any meds but without being to test the water (since I'll guess that you don't have any cash for a liquid test strip either) your guess is as good as mine on what your levels are.

Can I make a suggestion? Research what your buying before you get it next time to make sure you have enough for ALL aspects of an animal's care. And I'm also going to suggest not buying fish at Meijers. I've seen some of their stores take good care of the fish in tanks but crappy care of the bettas and I've also seen all of their fish sick.


----------

